# My Measurement/BW tracker!



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

On 01/21/03 I posted my measurements POST BULK. AT this time I was carrying more BF than now. Here there were:

*POST BULK STATS *
Chest 37???

Waist 27???

Hips 37???

Thigh 22.5???

Calf 15 ¼???

Bicep (flexed) 12 ¾???

BW 164




*TODAYS STATS*

Chest 39???

Waist 26.5???

Hips (top) 37???
       (mid-inc my ass) 39"

Thigh 23???..grew a 1/2 in....I tryuly don not believe this is fat, as my thighs are def slimming out and harder

Calf 16???...again same as above....

Bicep (flexed) 13???....see above

BW 164



I dont get it. This is REALLY FRUSTRATING" My BW is the same yet, I KNOW I am leaner...wtf is going on


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Lost this when my server went down....

Brit....your smart enouh to know what is going on!

Mass builds MASS...it's your program  

 Like you, w8, Jodi, Nat, and KG...aren't moving the scale much....and measurements are deceiving (we need skinfolds every 3-4 weeks)...but all are adding LBM and losing BF! 

Strength Rules 


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 23, 2003)

Are you kidding?  That's some great progess!!!

Now, with you closing in on a show, you'll want to focus more on losing BF than on gaining muscle, but you have done some serious work.  Its almost hard to believe....


----------



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Are you kidding?  That's some great progess!!!
> *No I am not kidding Thanks although it is not the progress I am lookign for!*
> 
> ...


----------

